# XDM 5.25 40 Trigger Job



## RobD (Jan 23, 2012)

I got my new xdm 5.25 40 just over a week ago and shot it some this past weekend. The only complaints I saw about this gun was the trigger pull was to long and stiff. Im no pro but myself and the other couple guys who shot it like the gun, but not fans of the trigger. I plan to order a trigger kit and am wondering if anyone else here has done a trigger job? The kits say only minor fitting may be needed. The company Im looking to buy from has a couple videos on youtube showing how to do it. It looks to be fairly easy but would like to hear if anyone here has done it and if it is as easy as it looks. Also what companies would be best to order from. Powder River is where Im looking now.


----------



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

I would suggest putting several hundred rounds through it before you decide definitively on a trigger kit. I didn't like my XD 45 trigger at first at all. Now with about 1,000 rounds through it, I love it. It broke in really nicely.


----------



## kidcom (Oct 17, 2012)

I would agree with hof8231. Don't jump on the 'trigger adjustment' bandwagon just yet. I personally own a XDm-5.25 and found after putting over 500 rounds threw it that the trigger pull was much much better.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

+1 to putting more rounds thru it, before you start messing with the trigger.

I don't buy into breaking a gun in, but the more you shoot it, the more accustomed to it you will become.


----------

